# where is ituncle



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went back to the archives to again read through ituncle's thread on paper modeling. Amazing stuff. I haven't seen a post by him recently. paper Samurai where are you?
Dave


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Love his stuff although its not my thing.Hope he hasn't had a nasty paper cut, surprising how viscious they can be!


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,friends
I am here.
This is my new work paper craft C622 JNR Locomotive mainly made of paper.It run 2010/2/21 at park.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ituncle#p/u/2/6qo9sbQvGXs


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

you are the best!


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man he's at it again. This is absolute wizardry!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it paper.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing, as usual, good to see you back!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Just viewed your channel, and several of your video's. You are a very talented man!! Hard to believe those are made from paper!! What are you using for the sound on some of them??? Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive! _Most_ impressive!!


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

ituncle - don't stay away so long!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*That *is a *paper *loco?


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

If you notice, the tender trucks, pilot and trailing trucks are metal. Only the body of the locomotive is paper. The motor is connected to the trucks.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey ituncle,

Glad to see you're still around, like Stan said above "don't stay away so long!" we miss your incredible talent with paper.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Only the body of the locomotive is paper. 
yes, that is true. only the body is from paper... 

* ROFL* 

ps:if i could make loco-bodies from paper _only _half as good, as ITuncle - i think i would be a happy camper.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you,I'm glad to see you all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU4eMq2uq54&feature=channel
↑
Yes,the tender trucks are metal,but driving wheels are paper.the body of the locomotive is paper.


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, blueregal
>What are you using for the sound on some of them???


(1).Sound board made in Taiwan about $10 
(2).Sound system about $130
KIHA82 JNR


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

that's terrific! For those not building in paper, you could do some mockups using his paper techniques before doing in metal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Good sound keep up the good work!! Regal


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That's amazing!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is live steam next? 

Amazing work, I could see the layers on the drivers, very intricate! 

Wonderful! 

John


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Ray Dunkan and everyone.
This is my scratch G gauge steam locomotive 9600 JNR with paper.
↓
http://www.youtube.com/user/ituncle#p/u/7/dAKX_XpUVg8


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Hanawa-sen JNR 8620+8620+8620. Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/user/ituncle?feature=mhw4#p/u/3/P1pvZ0qqTac


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

JNR 9600 , KIHA82, EL1. All scratch build using paper or wood or materials for housing.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ituncle?feature=mhw4#p/u/3/PEUeyUroTEE


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

ituncle, you are an amazing gentleman with an amazing talent.







Thank you for sharing your creations.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

As are the rest of your creations, these are wonderful, ituncle!

What are the pantographs made of?


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mesmorizing to watch. Thank you!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool stuff. I take it it is not run during a rain. Later RJD


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Toy Maker.
The ans is 1/23.71.

1067/45=23.71


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user...8v4-2hXHDM


----------



## ituncle (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone.
This is my C622 train 5 inch gauge.
Driving wheel is made of paper.
Driver is my friend.
Very cheap train. hahaha!

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ituncle#p/u/3/B95lqPBMAF0


----------

